# pannonhalmai vs. pannonhalmi



## Encolpius

Helló, melyik helyes, vagy van köztük különbség? Kösz. Enco


----------



## francisgranada

Érdekes kérdés.... Véleményem szerint _pannonhalmi _a helyes.

Szerintem a magyarázat az, hogy a _Pannonhalm*a* _szóban még spontán felismerjük a birtokos ragot, tehát "Pannonhalma < Pannon halm*a*", úgy mint pl. "Hollóháza < Holló ház*a* (= hollónak a háza)".

Nem természetes a birtokos raghoz hozzátenni még egy jelzőt vagy melléknév képzőt. Nem mondjuk például azt, hogy _**házami_, _**házadi_, _**házai_, **_házunki_, stb ..., hanem csak azt, hogy _házi_.

Ilyen szempontból a _pannohlam*i* _nyelvtanilag tkp. egy feltételezett "Pannonhalom" szónak a mellékneve.


----------



## Encolpius

a hollóházi jó példa.


----------

